# Sewer Spot Liner?



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw a post or thread about a year ago with a manufacturers product link for a sewer spot repair liner. It looked sorta like cured in place liner but it was only for spot repair and did not require any equipment. Does this product ring a bell to anyone? I can't find the thread and have a situation where this would work brilliantly. 

Thanks in advance!
Chris


----------



## ROOTER MAGIC (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes if u go to you tube and punch in perma liner plenty of info on sewer point repair demo. and pipe linning supply has sectional seal and wiil ship it to you 1-714-630-6311 thank you.from jeff


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe this is what you are looking for.

http://www.s1eonline.com/pipepatch/trenchless-technology


----------

